# Home gym



## dayc78 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi

im thinking of buy some equipment and extending the shed making me a home gym was wondering how many of you train at home and if people can send pics of there gym to give me ideas that would be great.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Check through this very section where you'll see a few threads based on it with pics.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Got vids in my log of my set up .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> Got vids in my log of my set up .


I should take a look...


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

i only had the garage built last year , already thinkn of a little extension, need to get a leg press in


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

How tall is the rack mate?

Only advise i can give is dont by a half smith machine, absolute sh1te


----------

